# Sign project that i painted



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I used exterior Aura semi gloss on this.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks great .


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

It looks really nice.Good job.


----------

